# Samsung 46A750 shuts off and on



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,:wave:
I have had this Samsung LCD/HDTV since October 2008, it was manufactured in August of 2008. I really never had any issues with this problem until about a month ago.

We could be sitting watching TV and then the picture(video) would totally black out from 5 to 10 seconds, but the sound would stay on. :sad:

This happens about five times per hour.
I called the Time-Warner cable peeps and they told me to call Samsung to come over and troubleshoot the TV and the electrics. I also went to the Samsung download page for this model TV, and I did see a firmware update to address this same issue,so I updated, and it still is doing the blackout thing. I just went to Time Warner yesterday to exchange the HD-DVR and remote for another,hooked it up, and it still has this problem. Time-Warner told me that if the TV is on all day long, then maybe it would be wise to turn off the TV every four to five hours for an hour before turning it back on.

______________________________________
Below, is the ver. 1012.2 firmware update:
______________________________________
This firmware will correct the following phenomenons some units may experience.
-. For prevention : The TV will turn on and off continuously
-. Flickering picture when connected through component source
-. Subwoofer balance Error
-. Energy Saving Auto setting Error

* Add Film mode option off / Auto -> off / Auto 1 / Auto 2

* The firmware will be updated to the following version.
-. LN**A750R1F : 1012.2

___________________________________

Anyone else has this same problem, and how did you deal with it? Thanks! 


About LCD Cleaners...I called Samsung to ask what was the best cleaner they recommend, they told me "Screen Clean". I had bought a "Dust Off" brand called "Monitor Wipes", but that leaves a residue on my tv and viewsonic LCD screen.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't believe I'm the only one with these issues.


Anyone have 665 AVR issues with HDMI causing TV blackouts?

I have uploaded the latest firmware patch for this TV to help the issues of this problem, but it still does it. 

First I thought I could be having issues with the Samsung 46A750 TV which the display shuts off from 5-10 seconds, but sound is still playing, then I thought it could be the Cable Box, Time-Warner came over today to tell me that the signal was good, but they are having software problems with the OCAP HD-DVR boxes, but that is not one of the issues. 

Samsung wanted me to do some troubleshooting steps to make sure it's the TV, before they come over to fix.
The TW tech told me it (maybe) just a possibility that if the HDMI cable goes from TV into the AVR, and everything else goes into the AVR including the TIME WARNER Box,
Bluray Player, then there might be a problem with the AVR. Something to do with the chain of components.

I did not buy Monster Cables, I bought them from Monoprice, which I have heard good things about, but he said maybe I'm getting half the signal since Audio and Video make up the HDMI, and maybe I got some bad cables. I checked them and they are in tight.

SOOOooo, has anyone had problems with the TV display going completely black, out as a result of something wrong with the Yamaha RX-V665? 

Thank you for any replies!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Is the TV actually shutting off or are you just losing video? Can you bring up the TV menus or OSD?


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok. After replacing about four DVR boxes from Time-Warner cable,I had yet another tech come out from TW, and he noticed that the outside Cable was going into a GE power surge protector,then out to the Cable box. he said the signal was good at the Cable box, but somehow the signal was screwey. He disconnected both the IN/OUT cable coaxials from the GE Surge protector,and had it go directly into the STB cable box, replaced the DVR box,and I have not had any issues at all!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There should only be about 1/2 - 1 dB loss in the connections through a properly designed and properly operating surge suppressor. It could be that your unit does not have the bandwidth for digital cable, particularly on the low end of the spectrum, where the return signals are usually found. It could also be defective. If it is designed well and not defective, and it still causing problems with the cable signal, your signal level is simply marginal, and you may see problems over time as levels vary. When the signal level is just barely adequate, a 1 dB loss may make a difference. If that is the case, the signal is not adequate, IMO, and should have a lot more tolerance than that.

You might try the Panamax surge suppressors. I have used them in hundreds of installations with no problems.

"Somehow the signal was screwy" is not an adequate technical description nor diagnosis. Most cable systems have pretty good diagnostic data right in the STB. What kind of box are they using?


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

What are the support people saying? I have also got samsung LCD its fairly new, i didnt have any problem yet.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, here It is....I have One HDMI cable from the TV (mounted on wall) connected to my Yamaha AVR, and everything else is connected to the AVR, like the Cable, Sony BluRay, Another CD/DVD player that I use for playing MP3’s and regular Audio CD’s, a VCR is also connected to the AVR.

I contacted SAMSUNG because I have been getting blackouts on the TV with the sound still on that lasts for about 7 -10 seconds. 

Samsung told me if I use the Samsung remote while it’s in this “BLACK MODE”, and try the volume, tools, and menu on the remote, and you can work these features, then chances are it’s NOT the TV, but the Cable.

Does anyone else experience these temporary blackouts on their Samsung TV’s? And if you fixed this problem, what were the reasons?

One thing I have not done yet, was to bypass the Yamaha AVR and connect from TV directly to the Cable box, but I wanted to see first, what else the problem could be. 

I called Time Warner and they do not have the DVR STB's with onboard Repeater devices to fix these intermittent black outs. I lose the Video,but still hear the Audio when this happens. I am also able to use the Samsung TV remote and see the Volume,menu,tools on the remote, so it;s nt the TV Samsung told me. Time Warner told me that Motorola is working on these issues.
On that issue of pixelation, that was caused by the GE Surge protector...outside cable into the GE,then out to the Time Warner STB. We connected straight outside RF cable directly to the STB and no pixelation since.

HDCP REPEATERS ON SET TOP BOXES
A set top receiver connected to an A/V receiver via an HDCP encrypted connection may have trouble passing video signals through the A/V receiver even though a direct connection to the display seems to work fine. This relates to the HDCP protocol being sent and received, and the authentication process. This is not a fault of the receiver. Recently set top box manufacturers have become aware of this issue and some set top receiver manufacturers have already implemented firmware changes to their units while others are in the process of updating their units. If a set top receiver being used is having problems passing an HDCP encrypted connection video signal through an A/V receiver, contact the manufacturer of the set top receiver to see if an update is available.
The repeater bit is a part of the HDCP specification, which is available on the Digital Content Protection LLC web site.[1]
The specification defines repeater devices:
HDCP Repeater. An HDCP Device that can receive and decrypt HDCP Content through one or more of its HDCP-protected Interface Ports, and can also re-encrypt and emit said HDCP Content through one or more of its HDCP-protected Interface Ports, is referred to as an HDCP Repeater. An HDCP Repeater may also be referred to as either an HDCP


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> One thing I have not done yet, was to bypass the Yamaha AVR and connect from TV directly to the Cable box, but I wanted to see first, what else the problem could be.


This is an essential step to see if the problem is that you are passing through the AVR.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

As far as the Pass through, this Yamaha RX-V665 has this onboard 

HDMI Pass-through •
HDMI Up Conversion • (with upscaling up to 1080p)

TimeWarner and I already tried to bypass the cable and connect into the TV,and it never blacked out, we waited for about 20 inutes,but the guy was not going to wait forever.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Then the problem is in the HDMI communication through the Yamaha. Have you contacted Yamaha?


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,
Just called Yamaha. He told me since we already bypassed the receiver,and it was not in the equation, it's solely between the TV and the Cable boxes,and that Yamahe has heard of issues with the Motorola STB's and their receivers.

We had had regular Motorola HD cable boxes before we switched to these Motorola HD-DVR Cable boxes using the same TV and this Yamaha receiver with no issues at all before this. I will remain convinced thet Motorola and their lack of HDCP repeaters in these boxes are the culprit of my problem. :1eye:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am sorry, but the information that you are giving is inconsistent and you keep changing or adding details. If the set works when the Yamaha is bypassed then there is something going on by having the AVR in the signal chain. You said that there was no problem when bypassing the Yamaha. Is that the case or not?


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

I am sorry for the confusion and that fact that you are confused by my posts. Like I previously said, the problem is most likely the Motorola HD-DVR without the HDCP repeater architecure which Yamaha and Samsung both concurred is the most likely culprit. 
The only way to fix this problem is for me to go back to a Motorola HD STB, and forget the HD-DVR until Motorola fixes this bug. 
Since there are few who have experienced this, then I would consider this case closed, otherwise we are beating a dead horse. Thank you all for your replies. :wave:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You may be correct about the nature of your problem. There may also be more to learn here.

If you would clarify the conditions, perhaps others could better understand your problem and learn something. I had intended to check with my contact at Samsung regarding the problem, and perhaps at Yamaha, but without a clear description of the conditions, I will not do so. When trying to solve technical issues, you have to be very specific and consistent to isolate a problem. Inconsistent information does nothing to move the matter forward. HDMI/HDCP issues are very difficult to isolate and manufacturers take every opprotunity to pass off the blame to others.

As I point out repeatedly, those that communicate their symptoms and conditions clearly are most likely to get help and solve their problems. Those that are careless in description, do not answer questions clearly, or provide conflicting information are unlikely to find much help and unlikely to resolve an issue. I will not bother to do research on problems and use my contacts to gather information unless I clearly understand the nature of the issue.


----------

